# Triton T90 Si shower Hot and Cold



## regvw (21 Mar 2010)

Hi Guys,
At me whits end we have a electric triton T90 si shower.

It runs fine for a few mins then it can go red hot, then cold, then hot again, well you get the picture.

This is very anoying and can often burn you.

Anyone know how this can be fixed and what it could cost.

Thanks again


----------



## alexcoll (21 Mar 2010)

Is there a normal flow of water at all times?


----------



## bertie1 (22 Mar 2010)

The water input may be half blocked ( filter on it) with grit , this will cause the shower to do that


----------



## wino (22 Mar 2010)

Hi regvw, 

Firstly check that the shower head isn't blocked , take it off and soak it in vinegar overnight to see if that will do the trick. If that doesn't work, you're filter could be blocked, you could google the make and find out how to fix it yourself although water and electricity are a dangerous combination. a service call will take about 15 mins and will cost about 80 euro. 

Wino


----------



## regvw (24 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys, will try and see if its easy to get at that filter


----------



## Mystic Oil (25 Mar 2010)

regvw

It sounds as though you may have a restriction in the water flow causing the unit to overheat. Your shower has an internal thermal switch that cuts power to the heating elements in an overheat situation, resulting in the water running cold.

Three things come to mind.

Check that the water supply from the tank is not restricted.
Check that the internal filter is not partially blocked.
Check that the internal pump is running at the correct speed.

The T90si is discontinued (although spares are freely available). The manual is no longer on their website for download, but customer services at Triton will send it to you if you ask.

I have a pdf copy of the manual if you get stuck. Drop me a note of your email address by pm and I'll send it on to you.


----------



## paul24 (25 Mar 2010)

I have seen this happen to my unit before.

If i remember correctly, the heating element is on its way out. You will probably need a new element from Triton in Maynooth.

Paul24


----------



## z104 (30 Mar 2010)

Had this problem with the same shower. Make sure your water stop valve (usually found under the sink in th ekitchen) is opened fully.

Water pressure needs to be good.


----------



## Mystic Oil (4 Apr 2010)

Niallers said:


> Had this problem with the same shower. Make sure your water stop valve (usually found under the sink in th ekitchen) is opened fully.
> 
> Water pressure needs to be good.




The T90si is designed to be fed from a header tank, not direct mains supply.


----------



## z104 (5 Apr 2010)

Maybe a coincidence then that the problem went away when I opened the valve more?  Can there be any harm with the OP trying this?


----------



## ollie323 (6 Apr 2010)

My t90 did that recently too. I disconnected the power and opened the unit. There is a circular housing on the bottom left, under the pump with a straight flat handle for unscrewing the cover. I tentatively unscrewed it, expecting some water, but none did. I found a dirty filter inside and washed it out. There must be a solenoid valve that only opens when the shower starts, which is handy as i didnt fancy climbing into the attic!
It works perfectly now.
Agreed on the electricity/water combo though. I switched off the breaker and the switch on the ceiling for the shower.


----------

